# Lulu at the notts and derby!



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Had an amazing day!

Lulu got first and bob and her first cc She is only 9 months and 4 days so iam over the moon. Well done lulu. She got a first and a fifth in the sides, but they were huge classes so iam not dissapointed.

Welldone to every one who went today sorry the pics arent great, forgot my camera as usual lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO JEN congratulations , LULU has a fantastic future ahead of here hon and well done to you for all you're hard work, best wishes...........chris


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done Lulu and Congratulations Jen!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

JEN im going to call you the night before you're next show and tell you, " dont forget the camera " lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> JEN im going to call you the night before you're next show and tell you, " dont forget the camera " lol


Next shows 2 weeks today Chris, remind me , I always forget it


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Would that be the Shropshire show Jen?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> Would that be the Shropshire show Jen?


Thats the one, are you going ?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Well done Lulu, sounds like you had a fab day


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Well done Lulu - the British classes are always enormous at the N&D so those placings are very good!

I'm stewarding in the British Section at the Shropshire - do so hope I get to have a cuddle


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Well done Lulu - the British classes are always enormous at the N&D so those placings are very good!
> 
> I'm stewarding in the British Section at the Shropshire - do so hope I get to have a cuddle


Thanks Sarah, she loves cuddles. Youll have to tell me what the judges think of her when judgings over:devil: If your allowed too that is


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Lulu and Jen excellent result for a beautiful young lady


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Woooohoooooooo Well Done Hun !!!!!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations Jen!

She is a beauty!

D x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Had an amazing day!
> 
> Lulu got first and bob and her first cc She is only 9 months and 4 days so iam over the moon. Well done lulu. She got a first and a fifth in the sides, but they were huge classes so iam not dissapointed.
> 
> Welldone to every one who went today sorry the pics arent great, forgot my camera as usual lol










to Lulu and her amazing slave for presenting her as she is in all her splendor


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awwww way to go Jen sounds like you had a great day,congratulations.xxxx

Saffi got her 2nd Grand cc,BOB, 2x 1st & 1x3rd side classes,+ a trophy to keep,and
Bridget got 1st in her open and her 3rd cc making her a CH now.1x 1st & 2x 3rd side classes,+ a trophy.xxxxx


----------

